# GABA



## Scott77 (Dec 10, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried GABA? I bought it from GNC a while back because I heard it might help with my blushing. It didn't, but then I read that it could help with anxiety... so I started taking it again. I was taking 750mg (1 pill) 2x day. Last night was my 3rd night to take the pill and I had very vivid and troubling dreams. I kept waking up because the dreams were so bad. Has anyone else experienced this?

I also just started taking 5-HTP, but I pretty sure these dreams were from the GABA as they happened last time I took it. I decided to quit taking it because it messed with my sleep too much and those dreams weren't fun. 

What's your experience?


----------



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

In my opinion 5-htp could have been causing the dreams. Im not an expert but I believe 5-htp acts somewhat similar like anti-depressants on seretonin and antidepressant side effects include vivid dreams. I used to never dream and dreamt alot when I was on antidepressants and alot were not too pleasant. I could of swore that gaba has a callming effect(check the internet for side effects, I remember hearing there are alot of potential side effects.) I have not tried either one....hope I was of help.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

GABA does not cross the blood/brain barrier so taking it does almost nothing. The vivid dreams are from the 5-htp. I thought gaba worked years ago when I first tried it but then once I read the studies it stopped working telling me it was just a placebo effect.


----------



## nonbeing (Nov 20, 2010)

I had seen GABA advertised on the internet, and wondered if anyone could cast any light onto whether or not it works.


----------



## nonbeing (Nov 20, 2010)

There have to be naturally occuring source of GABA?

It seems to be antagonist to glutamate.

They both seem to be involved in memory formation and retrieval.

Not enough GABA seems to account for the anxiety, and feeling of never having existed. It seems to be somehow linked with autism and porphyria.

Now if I could just find out more about what GABA is and how it functions in plants....


----------

